# A gadget my mother would have loved!



## Jessica-Jean

When you were a child, did your mother ever scold you for using her sewing shears for cutting paper? Mine sure did! She would have _loved_ this gizmo: http://jeansknittingroom.com/products/fons-porter-combination-scissor-lock


----------



## marilyngf

does it come in 8" fabric shears I wonder


----------



## krestiekrew

Lol!! yes I stayed in trouble over scissors. For the Mom's who have everything.


----------



## KittyMomma

We really didn't know the difference when I was growing up. Used the same shears for everything. I only learned about "paper" and "fabric" shears when I started taking sewing seminars as an adult. 

My kids learned not to even go into my sewing things. We kept a pair of scissors in the desk drawer for them to use. I am now a scissors "junkie", have about 10 pair. DH just bought me a pair of Dovo Hardanger scissors for Christmas. Wonderful! Have them hidden away, only I know where they are.


----------



## KittyMomma

marilyngf said:


> does it come in 8" fabric shears I wonder


The lock should fit any scissors. The scissors don't come with it.


----------



## lcunitz

I was just at my sister's house this weekend where they retold the story of how mad this made me as a young sewer. My ten-year-old niece just went out and bought her own Fiskers because her sister used the old ones for a school project! She was horrified.


----------



## Kanitter

My mom didn't sew but I had that rule with my girls.


----------



## nitchik

Oh yes, I was in trouble! And my children in trouble with me later on! Very nifty gizmo, wish they'd had it back then.


----------



## btibbs70

That would have been perfect!
Should have known Fons and Porter would come up with something like this. Used to watch their show every week!


----------



## rainie

As a kid it was my mom's pinking shears. 
I wish I had one of those locks to keep everyone away from my hair shears.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

marilyngf said:


> does it come in 8" fabric shears I wonder


It's a lock to put onto your 8" or longer fabric shears to prevent others from using them without your permission.


----------



## run4fittness

That would have been very handy indeed!


----------



## alekie

Like you, I too learned the lesson that one NEVER touches mom's sewing scissors. I wish my husband would learn that lesson!


----------



## Montana Gramma

I still have the Singer Sewing Shears I won in 4-H 52 years ago! They have only been sharpened twice and still cut like warm butter.


----------



## LEE1313

LOL.
OH yes I spent many time outs in my room for using them. And the pinking shears OMG. Loved the edge they made but the punishment wasn't worth touching them.
Thanks for sharing Jessica_Jean


----------



## Jalsh

I need that for my haircutting shears


----------



## CKnits

Yes, for sure. I grew up knowing to not cut paper with Mom's good shears. She's in her 90s and still has her sewing shears and separate paper shears, and watches out for them. Thanks for the smile this evening!


----------



## vjh1530

Love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe

I wonder if they are husband proof:


----------



## gmarie

Jessica Jean, that brings back so many memories. My mother hung hers in a special hanger in her bedroom. We knew not to touch them.


----------



## minkeyswife

Jessica-Jean said:


> When you were a child, did your mother ever scold you for using her sewing shears for cutting paper? Mine sure did! She would have _loved_ this gizmo: http://jeansknittingroom.com/products/fons-porter-combination-scissor-lock


Yes!! Lol...my mom had the fear of you know who in us if she ever caught us using her sewing scissors on paper. The funny thing is that back then, it was her Fiskars...then one day she got the Ginghers. Now the Fiskars are the paper scissors.

Of course, then I turned around and did the same thing to hubby when we got married...


----------



## CaroleD53

Yes, I do remember getting into trouble for that!


----------



## sage river

:thumbup:


----------



## shelindo

My Mom's sewing scissors were a pair of black handled shears. I don't know how they came to have black handles, but all five of us kids knew that they were off-limits!


----------



## Swtthng

Oh yes! We'd get in a heap of trouble for using the scissors from her sewing room!


----------



## God's Girl

Mine sure did. I used them one day to cut the cuffs off my socks and transformed them into various Barbie doll clothes. No one tattled until I started cutting up their socks too.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB

They are neat that is the rule here with my Grandchildren


----------



## Aunty M

Why did those scissors hold such attraction to us as kids? They were irresistible to me.


----------



## jumbleburt

Boy does that bring back memories! I wish my mom were still around. I'd buy it for her just for the gag value.


----------



## SANDY I

Montana Gramma said:


> I still have the Singer Sewing Shears I won in 4-H 52 years ago! They have only been sharpened twice and still cut like warm butter.


Some day when you are feeling creative, write a letter about that winning entry and how well its prize has served you. Put it with them. It may keep them from going to a garage sale or auction.


----------



## BoBeau

KittyMomma said:


> We really didn't know the difference when I was growing up. Used the same shears for everything. I only learned about "paper" and "fabric" shears when I started taking sewing seminars as an adult.
> 
> My kids learned not to even go into my sewing things. We kept a pair of scissors in the desk drawer for them to use. I am now a scissors "junkie", have about 10 pair. DH just bought me a pair of Dovo Hardanger scissors for Christmas. Wonderful! Have them hidden away, only I know where they are.


WOW, what a great present. They qualify as "instruments," not just "tools." I have a pair of Gingher sewing shears that I cherish.


----------



## annweb

Just let anyone touch the scissors I use for cloth and this normally laid back person goes ballistic !


----------



## Teriwm

Where can I buy them, I've got a 14 year old and nothing is safe. My sewing scissors and my yarn scissors not only get dulled, they Disappear! David Copperfield couldn't do a better job of making things vanish than a disorganized teen with ADHD.


----------



## sillytilly

I had the problem of my husband using my good sewing scissors. My solution was to a strip of material on the handle. That told him they were my sewing scissors and it worked.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

sillytilly said:


> I had the problem of my husband using my good sewing scissors. My solution was to a strip of material on the handle. That told him they were my sewing scissors and it worked.


Spouses are somewhat more tractable than children ... usually.


----------



## dragonswing

Oh I need one of these. My husband ruined my best pair of scissors by using them to cut the stuff you put in your shower stall.


----------



## rainie

Oohh I like your avatar's mermaid cocoon.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting

You are right, Jessica-Jean, they would have made MY mother very happy as well! One did not touch mother's sewing scissors, lol, at least not if one were wise. I can laugh...now....


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Oh, yes!!!!!


----------



## skitty's_mum

I reckon an ordinary padlock through the handles would do the job!


----------



## julie windham

My "other ex-husband" had been warned against using my sewing shears when early in our marriage he found it convenient to cut Lord-knows-what with them. Not a problem. I just used the barber scissors he used to groom the beard he was so proud of to trim the artichokes we were having for dinner. Never happened again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

skitty's_mum said:


> I reckon an ordinary padlock through the handles would do the job!


Sure it would, but not as cutely.


----------



## lindseymary

crafterwantabe said:


> I wonder if they are husband proof:


The closest we came to a divorce was when HE used my dressmaking shears(given by late mother) to trim the landing carpet.....he"needed a sharp scissors",that was 30+ years ago....but not forgotten :-o Lindseymary


----------



## skitty's_mum

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sure it would, but not as cutely.


But cheaper


----------



## lindseymary

annweb said:


> Just let anyone touch the scissors I use for cloth and this normally laid back person goes ballistic !


Same here,and it is hereditary,DD is the same and DGD heading up the right road, too.
A length of pretty picot edged ribbon through the handles usually makes them male-proof.Lindseymary


----------



## Jessica-Jean

shelindo said:


> My Mom's sewing scissors were a pair of black handled shears. I don't know how they came to have black handles, but all five of us kids knew that they were off-limits!


They were made with black handles, but I don't know why. Disgo might know.


----------



## sockyarn

I could have used that. I had to use a red fabric tie on mine. Lots of instruction, " You will not live past today if you even think about touching my sewing shears. Got it?"


----------



## gracieanne

My mom, too!


----------



## randiejg

I didn't get into trouble, but my husband sure did. He just couldn't get the message that you don't use fabric shears to cut paper, until I started to make my point by leaving him the receipt for purchase of new shears when he would use mine for paper, or other things like cutting sandpaper (ugh!).

Funny thing was, I always kept a pair of all purpose scissors in the kitchen cutlery drawer. He couldn't seem to remember those, but he could remember to go into my sewing basket, lift out the top tray, and nab my shears.


----------



## CAS50

Actually a nifty idea! You would't have to buy an expensive one, just get a little lock from the dept. store. 

I understand the comment about hair shears for sure!

Hey maybe it would even remind ME not to use my good scissors.


----------



## CAS50

I crochet around the finger holes. It helps identify MY scissors at quilting classes too, so they don't walk away (by themselves as scissors are known to do).



sillytilly said:


> I had the problem of my husband using my good sewing scissors. My solution was to a strip of material on the handle. That told him they were my sewing scissors and it worked.


----------



## Granana48

Neat. When my youngest son was a teen, he used my fabric scissors to cut a guitar string. Needless to say, I made him buy me a new pair, mean mother that I was.


----------



## moonieboy

Boy! Did I ever get into trouble for using the wrong shears. My butt still stings just thinking about it.
Moonieboy


----------



## disgo

Jessica-Jean said:


> They were made with black handles, but I don't know why. Disgo might know.


          
I am so overwhelmed and preclempt with emotions that someone would even consider to ask old disgo for info, I will need a moment to allow the flood of tears to not wash out my keyboard :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Direct as I can get (OH BOY here he goes again), there is a pecking order in all systems (including your household one).

In the atelier, like in Downton, it was/is no different. What the fitter uses for chalk, pins, measurements and markers stay with the fitter in their department. Here most are some form of red or yellow or whatever bright color the head atelier decides on. Their chalks do not need sharp edges and are very small and powdery for easy removal with a boar hair brush (yes ladies people actually brush wool since it is a hair and needs to be maintained--you get pilling when not maintaining like the naughty little girls that won't brush their hair--100 strokes each I think was the norm).

In the cutting department, the massive cutting shears weighing a lot with blades ranging from 12" to 18" have *black enameled handles* which signifies "Under Penalty Of Death Or Dismemberment" should one even consider trying to use them. Besides being a huge investment and maintenance issue for house, like the fine silver most are locked away after using so are rarely seen since one cannot watch let alone be in the room of the cutters. Like all tools there are various widths to the blades due to the requirements of the fabric being cut. Their measuring sticks and chalk are off limits to all others. Their chalk is a totally different formulation and I have only seen one place that still might carry true cutter's chalk anymore. It is very hard and one needs to use at a precise angle to maintain the edge since "sharpening" is out (causes issues with chalk dust that cannot be merely brushed away) and is far more permanent so one cuts inside the line to let the chalk remain on the waste remnants. The rooms are kept as spotless as possible since the fine fabrics being used can be ruined with lint and chalk powder/dust etc. There are no separate cutting tables for black wool flannel and white silk crepe de shine. Of course the head cutter keeps the sequence in order to not cross contaminate other fabrics needed.

Then in the lonely bowels with all the noise and commotion are the non-marked dressmakers shears which have no adornment but the staff know exactly which pair belong to the head seamstress. My couture instructor only laid her's down at the base of the machine out of anyones reach and were the first thing she picked up. Since they are not used for cutting fabrics they rarely need sharpening so come in lower grade steels at a much more reasonable cost. One never fully opens them and you use your thumb and first finger to barely open the tips (where the idea of the spring loaded blue plastic handled thread snips came from eons later to speed the process up even more--time is money). You never trim away seam allowances in couture since you barely have one to sew on in the first place and clipping is taboo since it really does weaken the seam. Even a serger doesn't need to clip seams. Therefore one would never see a pinking shear used in a house of design. They were made for home sewers and take special sharpening--why in couture one learns all the different seam finishes. The diagonal cut in a welt, bound button hole are not clips and never up to the stitching since in the bound button hole facing you turn the stay stitching under for strength/durability of the buttonhole when hidden stitching the facing to the back of the front button hole welting. In the welt pocket is the only time one is normally allowed to back tack each seam with no stitching done between the two welt seams. Most being done in wool allows one to properly press and open that seam to complete the welt and add the pocket with the V ends left dangling until all other steps are completed. One then "over abuts the welts" while making the last complete pocket seam which catches in the V tabs all at the same time--try doing that with Ultrasuede for the welts with fabric top flaps with slippery Bemberg lining without pins (you find no pins in the sewing room) but you use your third hand a lot with your color of yarn hanging from its thread hole. Awls can be used but have a tendency to roll off with all the fabric flying around while turning or the machine going like furry and vibrating the concrete floor--oh the good old sounds I miss so.


----------



## disgo

randiejg said:


> .....or other things like cutting sandpaper (ugh!).


Fine grade sandpaper and emery cloths (higher the number the finer the grade so no less than a 220) can and should be used to sharpen many of the modern scissors with their different metal formulations. My original Fiskars came with their own sharpening "stone" which is nothing more than running the blade over a core post of sandpaper like surface with slots to maintain the angle when doing this. I have wondered now with all the attachments for sharpening wood chisels/gouges if one could find the right angle for using on cutting shears. There are an abundance of different grade wet stones available through them.

It is best to maintain the edge of dressmakers shears by using the same scissor for the right fabric--no wool or cotton fabric should be cut using scissors that have been used on polymer fabrics. Nor any type of shear fabric (despite fiber content) after using the scissors on ramie/linen etc. The cutting wheels come specifically for that purpose so one can keep the blades in different containers marked well for the fabrics one can use them for. More precise quilters like good clothing cutters learn not to stack--that is an industrial method and makes uneven seam allowances let alone destroys blades quickly with not only dulling but more importantly warping which many blame on the plastic cutting ruler or the way they hold the tool. Granted holding can cause warping issues as well.

Forget spanking in this house. Your head would be on the floor with the cutting shears still in your cold dead fingers or worse the fine embroidery scissors that no one has yet to mention. In full disclosure I have 58 different forms of shears/scissors/cutting wheels/decorative pinkers etc. so you could just marvel and never once see my most valued and expensive ones. All others are left out as decoys for the scissorly impaired to choose from and they all know they will be buying me a new pair after using so I do not even threaten--they just sigh and walk away and go and find or buy their own. Most close to me have all their own also and we both know to ask before even bothering to look since we hand you the appropriate ones just like a scalpel in surgery. I am fully in love with my gift wrap cutters and am so glad I bought a dozen each for everyone so there is never any squabbling but just happy content wrapping going on.


----------



## Coral McRae

To stop this I have many pairs of scissors, for the muggles.

I have many of my own pairs, hidden. Especially my serrated Ginger scissors. Those are very hidden - if you know what I mean!!


----------



## jhalman

Oh, yes. I was in trouble for that a few tImes. But the worst was when I sat down and cut the heels and toes off the weeks laundry. I was about 3 at the time. Wasn't allowed to touch scissors for a few years!


----------



## jeannie2954

LEE1313 said:


> LOL.
> OH yes I spent many time outs in my room for using them. And the pinking shears OMG. Loved the edge they made but the punishment wasn't worth touching them.
> Thanks for sharing Jessica_Jean


Funny the things we remember and impact things have on our lives. I loved the pinking shears also . . . that is until I got caught a few times. LOL


----------



## hannabavaria

Jessica-Jean said:


> When you were a child, did your mother ever scold you for using her sewing shears for cutting paper? Mine sure did! She would have _loved_ this gizmo: http://jeansknittingroom.com/products/fons-porter-combination-scissor-lock


My Mutti not so much, but my Oma, the taylor! :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

Yes, my mom always spoke up to make sure we didn't get the sewing ones.LOL!I have her sewing machine, but not the scissors, I wonder where they went. hummm... she probably hid them, lol.


----------



## shelindo

Thank you, disgo! Who would have thought my Mom's
black-handled scissors had such a pedigree!
Gaynell


----------



## yanagi

I never did that. She gave me my own and told me if I ruined hers, I'd have to pay for the sharpening. :-D First husband ruined my only pair cutting leather. (You did notice the first, right?)


----------



## seamer45

45 years ago I started putting my good scissors into my underwear drawer. I have never had a problem since. I keep some really cheap scissors in our kitchen "junk" drawer.


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Thanks, Jessica Jean! My mom would have loved those, too, as there were 5 of us she had to keep away from her good shears. But they cut so much better than those lousy little scissors we had for paper - - at least that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Carline

My sons are in their forties and still won't touch my scissors. I recently heard one of them say to their children " don't touch grandma's scissors or she will throttle you. I guess they got the message.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Carline said:


> My sons are in their forties and still won't touch my scissors. I recently heard one of them say to their children " don't touch grandma's scissors or she will throttle you. I guess they got the message.


 :thumbup:


----------



## disgo

shelindo said:


> Thank you, disgo! Who would have thought my Mom's
> black-handled scissors had such a pedigree!
> Gaynell


You are most welcome. Did they have WISS manufacturer logo engraved on the lower blade? Those were most common since they were made for home sewers. If they had a pair of figures they were Henckels and to tell the difference between cutting shears look for the bent handle
http://www.zwillingonline.com/41300221.html
You let the bottom handle ride on the cutting surface while only raising the top handle--why they weigh so much. The blades are then held at angle so not to raise the fabric too much.

For dressmakers scissors look for the equal balanced handles as they are meant to be held in the hand while using. 
http://www.zwillingonline.com/41300191.html


----------



## jeanbess

I could have used this year ago when my kids were young


----------



## janie48

This beats the rule I have, must leave a shoe if you take my scissors, you can not believe my collection of shoes and NO scisors.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

janie48 said:


> This beats the rule I have, must leave a shoe if you take my scissors, you can not believe my collection of shoes and NO scissors.


Have you got a photo of that collection?? That would be a fun shot!


----------



## LinJurm

No, the black handle scissors were for paper and the red handle ones for fabric!!


----------



## lindseymary

DD was repremanded for YELLING the length of the Dom Sc room.She was at the ironing board and looked up to see her friend(ex?) with DD's shears about to trim a paper pattern.When she told the teacher why she had yelled,the repremand turned to praise, then DD told her the story of my shears and DH trimming the landing carpet,the class was in hysterics.Lindseymary
P.S. The Grands never touched my shears,think Mummy had warned them :shock:


----------



## disgo

LinJurm said:


> No, the black handle scissors were for paper and the red handle ones for fabric!!


No wonder people have not noticed the Ralph Lauren ad with the cutter working the cut not only straight up distorting the cut/seam, but also using a dressmaker scissor at that.


----------



## Barbie213

Love the idea. I got yelled at for using my mothers sewing scissors. Also I yelled at my kids for using mine and had to get them sharpened.


----------



## Grammy Toni

Boy did my husband learn quickly that my sewing scissors were for one purpose and one purpose only. Think we'd been married - and had our stuff finally - about 3 months when he found out about sewing scissors! Interesting though, the idea about sewing scissors versus "manly" tools doesn't seem to want to cross over much.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Grammy Toni said:


> ... Interesting though, the idea about sewing scissors versus "manly" tools doesn't seem to want to cross over much.


 :?:


----------



## Grammy Toni

You know, the "don't touch my tools" kind of guy, or the one who throws a fit when they aren't put back the way you got them kind of guy. My husband isn't that bad, but he used to get annoyed when the boys were young and didn't put tools away and left them lying around. But the understanding of our tools of the trade aren't always understood in the same way.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Grammy Toni said:


> You know, the "don't touch my tools" kind of guy, or the one who throws a fit when they aren't put back the way you got them kind of guy. My husband isn't that bad, but he used to get annoyed when the boys were young and didn't put tools away and left them lying around. But the understanding of our tools of the trade aren't always understood in the same way.


Oh! In _our_ house, I'm the one who puts away tools - be they screwdrivers, wrenches, and workshop tools, kitchen tools, or sewing/yarny tools. (I keep my bicycle tools where he can't find them!) Any tool he uses stays wherever he put it down, usually far away from its designated 'home'. After forty-four years, I've just given up. He asks where the doohickey is, and I say it's wherever he last used it. The upshot is that we have more screwdrivers, wrenches, power-drills, etc. than any two-adult home should have. When he can't find 'it', he buys another.


----------



## Grammy Toni

When my mother died a few years ago, I inherited her sewing supplies which included two! new sewing scissors. Now I have 3 squirreled away. I bought a bunch of other scissors to strew about the house so no one can complain about not having any - if they would put them back!!!! How can they misplace so many! Have a 2yo GS coming the end of the week, so might be a good time to corral all of those scissors for a few days.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Grammy Toni said:


> ... Have a 2yo GS coming the end of the week, so might be a good time to corral all of those scissors for a few days.


If you don't want a spurious hair-cut or something inappropriate cut, yes, that'd be a good idea! My two-year old chopped a hole in her until-then-uncut hair when she nabbed some scissors. I was just glad she hadn't poked herself in the eye!

I wish I could put a retractable tether on every pair of scissors, so that when put down, it would snap back into its place! The only tool we have more of than scissors is steel tape measures. They fairly litter the house!


----------



## MrsO

Love it! LOL, and yes we were often reminded that the sewing scissors were NOT for cutting paper!


----------

